# Want to vent about LG?



## feelinggross (Aug 21, 2018)

One thing that amazes me about having leaky gas / odor is how people will go really out of their way to humiliate you. Even if these people aren't stuck sitting near us for a long time, they feel compelled to loudly announce to *everyone* about the smell. Instead of moving or walking away from the smell altogether. It's so obnoxious.

And they always do it in a safe environment for them where we can't fight back. I've had to tolerate so much abuse out of fear of losing my job or worse. It makes you feel so undignified just sitting there and taking the comments, but you know if you start saying things back you could literally end up in a fight.

Idk. I haven't heard any comments or reactions for about 2 months, so I might be cured? But I've really dealt with so much harassment I'll never be the same again. I can't even enjoy going outside anymore. All I think about in public is "am I giving off an odor now?" "are people talking or laughing at me?" even if I hear nothing.

This forum is such a blessing because it feels like no one else understands how horribly we get treated.

Anyone else out there just want to vent about their experiences as well?


----------



## Ghostringer (Jul 1, 2018)

I remember many sticky situations with leaky gas. I honestly felt like living like this for the rest of my life was just something id have to deal with. Many restless nights, nights where id just cry and wonder if this is normal... I had lost everything in my life to this condition, job friends all of it. Emptied out and felt like i was being punished for something i didnt do. Anyways if your still sufering from leaky gas and you want to attempt a second chance at life, follow this simple diet and you will notice a significant difference in just months, maybe even weeks.

https://www.thecandidadiet.com/foodstoeat.htm

I followed this to the teeth, 2 months later leaky gas gone. It might take longer for someone else i dont know but after 4 years of LG many doctors visits and everything u can think of ive never had results until recently. So i challenge anyone to try this if they truly want to help themselves.


----------

